# Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen



## eike (15. November 2009)

Beabsichtige demnächst auf grosse Forellen zu fischen,ab 4kg  bis 10kg sind die Fische was sollte man für eine Vorfachschnur nehmen...


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

Hi,
Ja also bei ner 10Kg Forelle weiß ich nicht ob ein 0.22er das noch hält! Zur Sicherheut kannste ja auch ne 0.25er nehmen ,aber alles andere were zu dick...dann beissen se nämlich nicht mehr gut!:c


----------



## Felipe95 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

20mm ist standert und reicht auch völlig aus wenn man den fisch ausdrillt.

Ich würde dir empfeheln 25er hauptschnur und 20er Vorfach !

Willste in nem Kiloteich angeln wo nur solche Fische drin sind ?

MfG Felix


----------



## Klaus S. (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

Wichtig ist das die Bremse vernünftig eingestellt ist und auch tadellos funktioniert. Dann reicht ne 22er Hauptschnur und ein 20er Vorfach aus.


----------



## antonio (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

kommt auch drauf an, ob hindernisse im gewässer sind,wo ich den fisch fernhalten muß.
ich geh aber auch mal von nem forellenpuff aus.(ohne hindernisse)
bei vernünftig abgestimmten gerät reicht 20er aus.

antonio


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

Ja ich angele normal  auf  bis 2Kg Forellen mit ner 0.14er Hs und nem 0.12er Virfach!|bigeyes Da is mir noch keine abgerissen und ich hab entschieden mehr Bisse drauf gekrigt! Aber ne Forelle mit 10Kg?????? Denkt doch mal an das KöFi angeln auf Zander nehmt ihr da auch ne 20er Schnur???? Also n Zander von 10Kg is für mich sehr Kapital und da angele ich mit ner 25er Schnur drauf! Ne 10Kg Forelle ist für mich aber noch Kapitaler und vorallem macht die 10mal mehr terz an der Rute als n gleichschwerer Zander!


----------



## antonio (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

fishcatcher er sprach von 4-10 kg.
wobwi die 10 kg da nicht die regel sein werden.
und glaub mir in nem hindernisfreien fp geht das durchaus bei entsprechend restlichem gerät.

antonio


----------



## Chrizzi (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*



Felix K. schrieb:


> 20mm ist standert und reicht auch völlig aus wenn man den fisch ausdrillt.



Wo gibt's diese Mutanten-Forellen?


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

Ja,das möchte ich ehrlich gesagt auch mal gern wissen? Wo in Deutschland gibt es 10Kg Forellen? Wahrscheinlich Dänemark...


----------



## Chrizzi (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*



antonio schrieb:


> *ich geh aber auch mal von nem forellenpuff aus.(ohne hindernisse)
> bei vernünftig abgestimmten gerät reicht 20er aus.*



Gerade da brauchst du für solche Fische ehr eine 25er. Da dorft oft solche Deppen anzutreffen sind, wie "ist das ein dicker Fisch, soll ich meine Angeln raus holen?" "Ne, ist eh schon durch alle durch". Oder noch besser dir gleich über die Schnur werfen beim Drill.... (Hab ich schon alles gehabt, und das sind noch ehr die harmlosen Stories.)


10 kg Forellen gibt es hier auch, die sehen aber aus wie ein Stück Mist. Bei 5 - 6 kg kann man noch sagen das Tier hat  eine Form wie eine Forelle, dann werden die nur noch seltsam. 


@fishcatcher99: Mir ging es ehr darum, wo eine 20*mm* Schnur Standard ist, wenn man den Fisch auch ausdrillt. |supergri


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Ja ich angele normal auf bis 2Kg Forellen mit ner 0.14er Hs und nem 0.12er Virfach!|bigeyes Da is mir noch keine abgerissen und ich hab entschieden mehr Bisse drauf gekrigt! Aber ne Forelle mit 10Kg?????? Denkt doch mal an das KöFi angeln auf Zander nehmt ihr da auch ne 20er Schnur???? Also n Zander von 10Kg is für mich sehr Kapital und da angele ich mit ner 25er Schnur drauf! Ne 10Kg Forelle ist für mich aber noch Kapitaler und vorallem macht die 10mal mehr terz an der Rute als n gleichschwerer Zander!


 

Naja, wer das Angeln mit feinem Gerät beherscht wird auch mit 20er Vorfach dicke Fische drillen können!
Und ich bezweifle mal ganz stark, dass du einen 10Kg Zander gedrillt hast; nein habe ich auch nicht.

Einer dermaßen  Riesenforelle wird es bei den ersten Fluchten völlig egal sein, ob man eine 0,20mm Schnur oder eine 0,25mm Schnur verwendet, die reißt die so oder so locker runter! :q

Monofile hat zudem ja auch eine derbe Pufferkapazität, man muss schon ordentlich rumziehen, um eine 0,25mm Mono bei einem Hänger durch zubekommen! Wenn man auch eine passende weiche Rute verwendet, welche die Fluchten gut abfedern sehe ich da gar kein Problem drinn so zu angeln!


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## fantazia (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ja also bei ner 10Kg Forelle weiß ich nicht ob ein 0.22er das noch hält! Zur Sicherheut kannste ja auch ne 0.25er nehmen ,aber alles andere were zu dick...dann beissen se nämlich nicht mehr gut!:c


Da spricht ja jemand mit langjähriger Erfahrung:m.Ich habe da ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.Den Forellen in den meisten Puffs ist es ziemlich wurst ob das Vorfach 0.22mm oder 0,30mm hat.Schon alleine wegen der Trübung der meisten Seen.Puffforellen sind dumm nicht zu vergleichen mit Fischen aus Flüssen,Naturseen oder dem Meer die sind schon bisschen heikler.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

10 kg Forellen gibt es hier auch, die sehen aber aus wie ein Stück Mist. 

jawoll herrlich :m


----------



## fishcatcher99 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

Ihr wiedersprecht euch ja alle selber! 
Nun mal die 1. Frage: Was macht aus eurer Sicht mehr terz,ne Forelle oder n Zander?

2. Frage: Mit was für ner Schnur angelt ihr auf Zander?
3. Frage: Wer von euch hat schon mal ne Forelle über 5Kg gefangen?

Also auf die normalen Porzionsforellen - 2Kg angele ich mit ner 0.14 er Schnur und nem 0.12er Vorfach! Mir ist noch nie ein abgerissen! Zahlreiche vergleiche im Stammforellenpuff mit der geilchen Montage , Tiefe,Köder usw... nur eine mit 0.14 Hs und eine mit ner 0.20er HS ! Das Ergebnis endete immer klaar und deutlich für die 0.14er Schnur! So auf alles was über 2Kg ist angele ich immer mit ner 0.20er Schnur und nem 0.18er Vorfach! Meine Grösste Forelle habe ich allerdigs beim Spinnfischen gefangen ,mit 0.16er Schnur ! ( Das war nicht in nem Teich ohne Hindernissen und das Gewässer war viel viel grösser als ein Teich)! Neben bei hatte die Forelle fast 7Kg! 
Ihr habt recht wenn ihr sagt ,wer drillen kann schaft das mit jeder Schnur! Aber wenn man behauptet das bei einer 10Kg Forelle ein 0.25er genauso reisst wie eine 0.30er- der hat was falsches getrunken...! Ich habe dies Jahr nen 5 einhaln Kag schweren Zander,mit ner 0-25er Hs und nem 0.22er Vorfach rausbekommen! Das habe ich sicherlih nicht bewussst genommen das Vorfach,denn normal geht da unter 028 mal nix! Hat aber auch geklappt!  Das war übriges ,um die Frage ob ich schonmal nen 10Kg Zander gederillt habe ,mein Grösster! Ich war aber schon oft genug Zeuge eines Fabges von solch einem Tier! Und die haben alle ne 0.25er genommen! Sogar ein Wels hat hier schon jemand mit ner 0.25er gefangen! ( 1.10 /10Kg glaube ich) Also es liegt immer am Angeler was man mit welcher Schnur fängt!|wavey:


----------



## Felipe95 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Felix K.*
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK, 18er Vorfach würde auch reichen aber doch nicht gleich Mutantenforellen :r 

An dem teich wo ich angel kann man die Forellen nicht einfach so einkurbeln, so wie es oft ist !!!

Angelpark Weddendorf !!! :vik:

PS: In dem Teich liegt der Teichrekord bei 23 Pfund, ein Bild zu der Forelle gibts auf dieser Seite: http://www.forellenpark.com/

MfG Felix


----------



## antonio (17. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Ihr wiedersprecht euch ja alle selber!
> Nun mal die 1. Frage: Was macht aus eurer Sicht mehr terz,ne Forelle oder n Zander?
> 
> 2. Frage: Mit was für ner Schnur angelt ihr auf Zander?
> ...




sortier das erst mal und dann sehen wir weiter.

antonio


----------



## Allerangler (17. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Ja,das möchte ich ehrlich gesagt auch mal gern wissen? Wo in Deutschland gibt es 10Kg Forellen? Wahrscheinlich Dänemark...





z.b. hier 

http://www.forellensee-osloss.de/


----------



## fishcatcher99 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

Wow! Das is ja ma ne geile Anlage! So und jetz passt auf:

Wollen wir uns nicht ma auf eine Schnurstärke einigen? So is ja keinem geholfen! Also ich were ,da es ja da scheinbar auch 12Kg Forellen gibt |bigeyes für ne 0.20er Hs ! Übers Vorfach mach ich jetz ma keine Angaben , weil  ich noch nie ne Forelle über 7 Kg gefangen hab!  Also ,lasst uns ma weniger streiten,bringt ja eh nix und dem armen Kerl der den Trööt hier eröffnet hat were ja so auch nicht geholfen!
Also wer ist noch für ne 0.20er Hs?|wavey:
mfg fishcatcher 99 , der immer noch Krank ist!


----------



## fishingexpert87 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

@fishcatcher ...jeder fischt so wie er will.... ob nun ne 0,30mm oder ne 0,10  geflochtene ist doch total wurst bei den teichbombern


----------



## fantazia (17. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> @fishcatcher ...jeder fischt so wie er will.... ob nun ne 0,30mm oder ne 0,10  geflochtene ist doch total wurst bei den teichbombern


Sehe ich auch so.Wir reden hier ja nicht von Naturfischen aus Flüssen,klaren Seen oder dem Meer sondern von Pufffischen.Habe schon in einigen Anlagen in De und Dk gefischt und dort war es immer total egal ob da ein 20er oder 30er Vorfach dran hing.


----------



## Udo561 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

Hi,
haltet mich nicht für verrückt , aber als ich vor jahren das letzte mal an so einem Forellenteich ( Quellengrund) war hatte ich ein 6 KG Stahlvorfach und geflochtene Schnur benutzt.
Nicht alleine aus dem Grund weil auch Hechte im Teich waren , so eine Großforelle hat auch verdammt scharfe Zähne.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ernie1973 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke beim Vorfach auf Grossforellen*

Also - ich will mich mal outen - ja, ich angle auch gerne am Forellensee!

Nach meiner Ansicht kann man ruhig eine 25´er Hauptschnur nehmen - sensibel reagieren die Forellen ohnehin fast nur auf die Schnurstärke des Vorfachs - die sollte natürlich geringer sein, als die Stärke der Hauptschnur und ich würde eine 22´er empfehlen!

ABER:

Der Einwand ist richtig, dass wenn man die falschen "Kollegen" mit am Teich hat, es durchaus Sinn machen kann, stärkeres Gerät zu verwenden, weil die Forelle sonst bei offener Bremse einmal quer durch die restlichen Schnüre jagd, wenn die Kollegen nicht gut reagieren & ihre Ruten rausnehmen.

Kleine Anmerkung nebenbei:

Ich wechsle nach jeder wirklich dicken Forelle das Vorfach, da dieses nach dem Drill einer Forelle von über 1,5 kg oft schon "angekratzt" ist und nicht mehr gut trägt!

So selten sind dicke Forellen auch bei uns nicht - beim letzten Ausflug nach Millerscheid war meine schwerste Forelle 3,5 KG schwer - und der Kollege von mir hatte eine von 4,9 kg!
Die machen schon ordentlich Alarm und richtig Spaß mit einem 22´er Vorfach!

Ernie


----------

